# Fermenter Tap Disassembly



## Silver (19/9/10)

I have a discolouration inside my fermenter tap and would very much like to get in there with my wifes toothbrush and clean it. Problem is I am not clever enough to pull it apart without a hammer. Any tips from the wise would be appreciated.


----------



## DUANNE (19/9/10)

just use a hammer with a piece of wooden dowel and bash the tap apart. other wise if its that bad a new tap is only 2 bucks from bunnings.


----------



## MaltyHops (19/9/10)

Silver said:


> I have a discolouration inside my fermenter tap and would very much like to get in there with my wifes toothbrush and clean it. Problem is I am not clever enough to pull it apart without a hammer. Any tips from the wise would be appreciated.


Actually there as a previous thread showing how to dismantle taps and - if
I might promote a set of pages I'm putting together - see the second last link
at the bottom of this page under cleaning.

Tom.


----------



## Silver (19/9/10)

Thanks Tom your link was very helpful.


----------



## Fourstar (20/9/10)

Silver said:


> I have a discolouration inside my fermenter tap and would very much *like to get in there with my wifes toothbrush *and clean it.




i'd hate to break it to you but your wifes mouth funk isnt cleaner than the yeasty gunk inside your fermenter tap. 

I find when cleaning the fermenter with a hot sodium perc solution to run it through the tap, opening and closing the valve a few times seems to loosen it up and clean it out. :icon_cheers:


----------



## unrealeous (20/9/10)

All my taps get pressure cooked for 15 minutes before being used. There is still some black gunk remains inside, but all life has long since passed into the next world.


----------



## Bubba (20/9/10)

Every time I clean and sterilise my fermenter I pull apart my tap and clean, soak and sterlise it as well. As easy as a pait of pliers on the flat handle part, and twist and pull the outlet part until it seperates. Clean, sterilise, let dry and tap it back together making sure you take note of where the outlet hole is so you put it back on right.
No probs, just part of my routine.


----------



## Wolfy (20/9/10)

If sodium percarb soak and twisting does not work, I buy a new one. After pulling apart a few they never seem to work the same again and I got sick having to clean up the mess dripping into my fermentation fridge.


----------



## earle (21/9/10)

A thin smear of paraliq has fixed the problem of taps leaking after disassembly for me.


----------



## Bubba (21/9/10)

Wolfy said:


> If sodium percarb soak and twisting does not work, I buy a new one. After pulling apart a few they never seem to work the same again and I got sick having to clean up the mess dripping into my fermentation fridge.



I don't seem to have had any issues with leaking taps, have been pulling them apart every bres now for the last year and I brew every weekend.


----------



## DU99 (21/9/10)

i soak mine in anti bacterial solution..
but for under a $1.00 you can get a replacement
http://www.crownconcepts.com.au/general.html


----------

